# Failover - HAProxy or DNS



## fred974 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I am looking at creating HA environment and need more information on failover methods.
I currently use dnsmadeeasy to manage all my DNS and they offer up to 3 DNS Monitor Failover and automated redirection as part of their services.
HAProxy will require me to have two extra servers if setup has CARP.

Could anyone please provide some insight knowledge on both method and advise on which to go with?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2018)

DNS changes take a while to propagate over the internet whereas CARP changes are instant.


----------

